# Naturally Black Stones for Aquarium Use



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a naturally black stone that is aquarium safe? The dyed gravel just isn't working for me.. I've gone through 5 gallons of water trying to rinse it and the water is still dusty black.. :\ In the past I've used natural river stones, but I wanted to go with a different look.. proving more of a pain that its worth.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

maybe something like this? http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Decorative/Gravel/12522 if you can find them. they are not gravel so its not painted just black river rocks.


----------



## TorukBetta (Nov 11, 2012)

I have black river rocks in my betta's tank and he loves them! I would say it is safe.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

check this out! Gorgeous colors, aquarium safe glass pebbles:

http://www.kgostone.com/glass_pebbles_pools.html#fire

too bad it would prob cost a fortune.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

tumbled obsidian is beautiful, especially if it's "snowflake" obsidian. it's available in most stores that sell specimen rocks, or semi-precious beading supplies, and usually in a variety of sizes from gravel-sized all the way up to shaped "eggs" about the size of a goose egg.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Great ideas. I thought about obsidian but afraid 10-15lbs of it would be an arm and a leg.

The pool stuff is cool because it's sparkly. 

I think my favorite are the natural black beach pebbles.. if I can find them. I'm in the US.

Thanks!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Have you thought about black sand?


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

callistra said:


> Great ideas. I thought about obsidian but afraid 10-15lbs of it would be an arm and a leg.
> 
> The pool stuff is cool because it's sparkly.
> 
> ...


obsidian's not actually that expensive, unless you're looking for large (bigger than a quarter) sized pieces or shaped pieces. i've seen bags of tumbled obsidian in mineral shops for $15-20 that would be just wonderful as a base for a black rock tank, and pebble/bead obsidian in craft stores that's even cheaper. mix those assorted pieces with a bag of black gravel and you've got a nice, upscale, variegated black substrate for a lot less than you'd think.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought these in black at Petsmart http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3579466&lmdn=Fish+Decor&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought these in black at petsmart http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3579466&lmdn=Fish+Decor&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

idk if you can see them but this is them in the tank there are some in the bowl but in the back I have more I like them!


----------

